# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange) أهداءات طريقة سهلة للاطلاع على رصيدكم مديتل

## gsm4maroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   * 555 #

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## samprocis

thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## abdou147

merci

----------


## sadeq22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

